# Pretty sick of the "Do Nothing" initial throttle response. Anyone currently running pedal tuners? Opinions?



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I read some of the old threads, more interested to hear from current owners who have pedal tuners. Thoughts and brand input.
Getting near X-mas and I think I'm going to put this on my "list", based on what I hear here.

Still under warranty so trying to steer clear of "tunes" (for now), just looking for better initial throttle response.

Appreciate any and all input.

Thanks!

Bob.


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

Two things that I have done that helps with this issue;

Put transmission in sport mode
Remove snow shield from airbox
Last thing to do would be to trade for an ID.4!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sport mode is a not something I'm interested in doing, and I've already replaced the air box with a NEUSPEED P - Flo Air Intake Kit - MQB Tiguan / 8V A3 and the CTS Tuning Turbo Inlet.

Both help make it "smoother" but nothing I've found can fix the "dead spot" in the pedal (initial press).

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

That "dead spot" is very common on all DBW vehicles in the market, nothing that can be done IMO. All my cars do the same, my 15' MK7 GTI and 22' MK2 Tiguan SEL R-Line are the worse.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

From reading old posts most say the Burger Motorsports Pedal Tuner actually does help.
Was hoping to find some current (2019+) owners that have it and have any sort of input....

If it does work, for 200 bones I think it would be worth it.
Time will tell.

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Pedal Commander is what you're looking for


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I will definitely research it.
Thank you sir 

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I will definitely research it.
> Thank you sir
> 
> Bob.


He's a cool cat. Spent like an hour talking to the owner a few years ago. 30 day money back guarantee. Everyone that owns one loves it


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Already did that research.
Love the fact that it's Bluetooth controllable.
Easy to install.

Is it worth the extra $100 over the Burger tool? 

Added it to my "VW stuff" folder.

Looks like a REAL solid contender...

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Already did that research.
> Love the fact that it's Bluetooth controllable.
> Easy to install.
> 
> ...


Burger makes excellent stuff no doubt, but for this specific ask I'd personally hit up pedal Commander


----------



## Alan_xu (11 mo ago)

Burger Motorsports did wonders for my Arteon. Get it and you won’t regret it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I've read a few negative reviews for both the Burger and PC tools. They say that the closing mechanisms break while trying to install/uninstall the devices (on the device not the original connector to the pedal).
Is there something special about the way that connector attaches/detaches that would warrant such a response?
(Supposedly it's a < 5 minute job, but if it breaks on install does it render the device unusable?)

Bob.


----------



## Alan_xu (11 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I've read a few negative reviews for both the Burger and PC tools. They say that the closing mechanisms break while trying to install/uninstall the devices (on the device not the original connector to the pedal).
> Is there something special about the way that connector attaches/detaches that would warrant such a response?
> (Supposedly it's a < 5 minute job, but if it breaks on install does it render the device unusable?)
> 
> Bob.


I am no handyman myself, but, it was a stress-free install for me. The connector came off with not much of a fuss. A fellow Arteon owner actually recommended me this product, and he had no troubles, either.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

I thought the APR stage 1 ECU tune would make me love my Tiguan but unfortunately it doesn't. This thread has convinced me to take a chance on the Pedal Commander. I compared PC vs. BM and I think there's enough value-add with the PC to make it worth the extra cost. I just purchased it for $270 (with 10% off code) and will update with my opinions once installed.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking forward to your evaluation of the product, and may I ask where you got the 10% off? 

Bob.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Looking forward to your evaluation of the product, and may I ask where you got the 10% off?


Googling, there's several discount codes out there but I can confirm that BRINK10 worked for me just now.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Is this the model that you purchased?
If so, why does Amazon claim it won't fit my 2021 Tiguan?
I should have asked before, but where did you get yours and what is the model #?

Sorry for being a pain...

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Is this the model that you purchased?
> If so, why does Amazon claim it won't fit my 2021 Tiguan?
> I should have asked before, but where did you get yours and what is the model #?
> 
> ...


You can go to their website directly to pull the part number if needed


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Is this the model that you purchased?
> If so, why does Amazon claim it won't fit my 2021 Tiguan?
> I should have asked before, but where did you get yours and what is the model #?
> 
> ...


I purchased directly through the PC website and went through their vehicle selection process. I compared on Amazon but they don't offer the discount. I'm not too worried that Amazon doesn't show the fitment.

The product was:
Pedal Commander for Volkswagen Tiguan - PC09 / Volkswagen / Tiguan / 2nd Gen (2018+) / (2.0L)
Selection: 2.0L


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank You.
Much appreciated.

Bob.


----------



## 19GolfR (3 mo ago)

I have the Burger Motorsport Pedal tuner on both my 19 Golf R and 22 Tiguan. I find it works great for both vehicles and takes away that dead spot in the pedal. The gas pedal is easily tuned to your liking/sensitivity. Doesn't make the vehicle quicker, I added a BMS JB4 with a custom tune to take care of that on the Tiguan.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

19GolfR said:


> I have the Burger Motorsport Pedal tuner on both my 19 Golf R and 22 Tiguan. I find it works great for both vehicles and takes away that dead spot in the pedal. The gas pedal is easily tuned to your liking/sensitivity. Doesn't make the vehicle quicker, I added a BMS JB4 with a custom tune to take care of that on the Tiguan.


Appreciate the feedback 
I'm not really looking to make it quicker at this point (still under warranty and I am 65...lol), but I do hate that dead spot.
Maybe when my warranty is near its end, and Unitronic has perfected and released their wireless tuning tool, I'll jump on board with that.
My old vehicle was a 350+ hp twin turbo fun to drive machine, so I do sorta miss that power, but for now, I'm OK.

I do like the technology piece with the Pedal Commander (bluetooth tuning), but I'm wondering how much I'll change it once I find something I like that would make it worth it....hrmmm.

However, I do like what I am hearing about how well the tools seem to work to eliminate that flippin dead spot.

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

I hear ya. I've come to terms with the fact that the Tiguan will never be as quick as I want, no matter the mods. Will having a more responsive pedal make it better to drive or at least feel faster? I'm doubtful but at least it's worth a try.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Although VW doesn't care that the car goes "blah" when you press the accelerator, I do. I've never (in my 45+ yrs of driving) felt such a crappy response to your foot hitting the pedal.
The worst car I had (a 80's Honda with even less HP than the Tiguan) still starting moving when I pressed down with my right foot.
And I'm willing to spend a few bones to fix their [email protected]

From what I've heard so far in this thread, I will not be disappointed when I pull the trigger on either of these devices.

Thank you all for responding. Looking forward to any and all other opinions.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, I am sort of depressed that the Pedal Commander can not be "disabled" with the bluetooth interface (just confirmed via the CHAT on their website)
It CAN be put into valet mode (turned off) with the buttons on the controller, but at 65 I really don't want to be fishing for the control once I install and "hide" it.

Need to investigate a "valet mode" on the Burger Motorsports unit.....

Just adding info....

Bob.


----------



## 19GolfR (3 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Well, I am sort of depressed that the Pedal Commander can not be "disabled" with the bluetooth interface (just confirmed via the CHAT on their website)
> It CAN be put into valet mode (turned off) with the buttons on the controller, but at 65 I really don't want to be fishing for the control once I install and "hide" it.
> 
> Need to investigate a "valet mode" on the Burger Motorsports unit.....
> ...


Can't go wrong with either option...worth the investment.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@dragonpalm, not sure you can cancel your order, but amazon dropped it price to$249.99 with free shipping.
Just trying to save you a couple bucks....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just placed my Amazon order for the Pedal Commander 
Before doing so I hit up the Pedal Commander chat and made sure the Amazon unit was the correct one for my 2021 Tiguan and got complete confirmation.
Only on sale today and tomorrow for Early Prime Day deals....just a heads up.

Oh, I also asked Yavus (the chat person) if he could put a bug in the ear of their engineering group about adding "valet mode" through their bluetooth interface.
He said he would share my idea tomorrow 

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome keep us posted


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @dragonpalm, not sure you can cancel your order, but amazon dropped it price to$249.99 with free shipping.
> Just trying to save you a couple bucks....
> 
> Bob.


Don't you hate it when the price drops just a day after you buy something? I really appreciate the price watch. I contacted PC and fortunately they'll price match Amazon so I'll be refunded the difference. Great CS, BTW in case anyone is interested in buying from them. Something to note, (depends on where you live) for me Amazon charged tax while PC did not, so it's savings to buy from PC for me anyway. Looking forward to the install and reviews.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just trying to help.
I wondered what "shipping" from PC would be, but I'm a Prime member, so free shipping with $50 off seemed like THE deal.
I noticed a bit earlier that my PC has shipped 

Bob.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don’t get why spend the money when you can put ur car on drive and pull back once to set to sport. I feel like the pedal response is pretty good and responsive. Just curious not trying to be rude.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuap348 said:


> I don’t get why spend the money when you can put ur car on drive and pull back once to set to sport. I feel like the pedal response is pretty good and responsive. Just curious not trying to be rude.


Sport isn't the same as what pedal Commander will do. The lag has ALWAYS been a point of contention on Tiguan specifically dating back to the OG


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Fuap348 said:


> I don’t get why spend the money when you can put ur car on drive and pull back once to set to sport. I feel like the pedal response is pretty good and responsive. Just curious not trying to be rude.


I don't disagree. The pedal commander is my desperate attempt to make the Tiguan drive better. If it's not worth it, then I'll return. Sport mode is not enough to make it drive better.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

I also waiting on warranty to be done to go Unitronic +1, APR Inter cooler and anything else that will make the shopping cart a little faster.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Fuap348 said:


> I don’t get why spend the money when you can put ur car on drive and pull back once to set to sport. I feel like the pedal response is pretty good and responsive. Just curious not trying to be rude.


I think $250 is a fair price to pay to make the car act like a normal car. (It _should_ be that way from the factory).
It's dumbed down to make their emissions look better (they can keep that).
I'm not entirely sure how Sport mode works, but if I have to guess, it's like putting those older vehicles in LOW.
It just changes the gearing so that it feels "better". Meh.

If it doesn't work, like @dragonpalm I'll try to return it (don't think I'll have to though).

Again, not looking for a race car here, just to get rid of that "dangerous" lack of output from the initial input from the pedal.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Got a notice about an hour ago that my Pedal Commander will be here tomorrow, YAY!
(original delivery date was posted as 10/19....woot, 6 days sooner)

Bob.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Got a notice about an hour ago that my Pedal Commander will be here tomorrow, YAY!
> (original delivery date was posted as 10/19....woot, 6 days sooner)
> 
> Bob.


You win! Mine was shipped USPS First Class from CA to WA, so should arrive in the next 2-3 days. Looking forward to seeing your opinions on it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Mine is coming from Cali as well (to Dayton, Ohio).
UPS, not sure what level, but FAST!

Bob.


----------



## Michael07gti (Oct 8, 2020)

Just for clarification..
The dead zone you describe is just the first 1/4 of throttle pedal travel, and then it starts to add throttle/rpm?
Is the dead zone ignored/skipped if you press down faster?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The "dead zone" will be completely eliminated (or that is the hope) when my Pedal Commander arrives later this morning.....

Bob.

To add, the "dead zone" is damned dangerous.
It has put me in an "awkward" situation (making left turns in traffic) at least 3 times in the last year.
I want that "dead zone" gone.


----------



## Michael07gti (Oct 8, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> The "dead zone" will be completely eliminated (or that is the hope) when my Pedal Commander arrives later this morning.....
> 
> Bob.
> 
> ...


Not really a direct answer......


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, how about this for an answer....

I've been driving since I was 15.5 yrs. old (approximately 50 yrs.).
In all my days of driving I have never had to forcefully press on an accelerator to get the car to move.
I'm not starting now.
It's a well known "feature" with this budack cycle engine and 8 speed Aisin transmission.
Their poor design should not dictate that I relearn how to drive a vehicle.

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

19GolfR said:


> I have the Burger Motorsport Pedal tuner on both my 19 Golf R and 22 Tiguan. I find it works great for both vehicles and takes away that dead spot in the pedal. The gas pedal is easily tuned to your liking/sensitivity. Doesn't make the vehicle quicker, I added a BMS JB4 with a custom tune to take care of that on the Tiguan.


In the old days the gas pedal was connected with a cable. But now the pedal is just a simple electrical device that sends a measurement to the computer which controls your automatic transmission. So to make any changes to your "dead spot" you would have to change the programming of the automatic transmission, not the pedal.


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

Bob, have you tried the "Audi" setting to improve engine throttle response? OBDeleven has an app for it. Just curious.


----------



## slithytove (Feb 10, 2007)

I've got a Sprint Booster V3 pedal tune on my manual gearbox 2016 Golf R (also: modified throttle pedal, JB1 tune, Sachs clutch and clutch delay valve delete, plus larger RSB). Now I can much more easily heel and toe for downshifts. It was well worth the cost. 

Not sure how much difference it makes on DSG cars but on my manual it makes it a lot more fun and satisfying to drive fast. It not only removes the delay but is adjustable for how much pedal travel results in how much throttle opening.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

lschw1 said:


> In the old days the gas pedal was connected with a cable. But now the pedal is just a simple electrical device that sends a measurement to the computer which controls your automatic transmission. So to make any changes to your "dead spot" you would have to change the programming of the automatic transmission, not the pedal.


I don't believe that to be 100% true.
Yes, the pedal is now a way to send a signal (perhaps a voltage or frequency), but that's where the pedal tuner comes in.
It allows you the ability to shift that signal so the transmission thinks the pedal is pressed farther than it actually is.
And, with the programmability of the pedal tuner, you can adjust it as little or as much as the device will allow.
I worked as a Software Engineer writing code for embedded systems (much like the tuner) and they can do wonderful things. It's all based on how much time and effort was put into the control.

I'm banking that these pedal tuner guys know a thing or two about what makes a car go....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

azgman9 said:


> Bob, have you tried the "Audi" setting to improve engine throttle response? OBDeleven has an app for it. Just curious.


Yes sir I have.
I've also added a Neuspeed intake system and the ECS turbo inlet pipe.
All have helped with "drivability" and the "dead spot" seems to have gotten better, but I want it gone, and I think this is the answer.

I will know soon.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

We only WISH we had the DSG transmissions!
We're stuck with the Aisin 8 speed Auto.

I guess I shouldn't bitch, at least I have a vehicle....

Bob.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I don't believe that to be 100% true.
> Yes, the pedal is now a way to send a signal (perhaps a voltage or frequency), but that's where the pedal tuner comes in.
> It allows you the ability to shift that signal so the transmission thinks the pedal is pressed farther than it actually is.
> And, with the programmability of the pedal tuner, you can adjust it as little or as much as the device will allow.
> ...


Interesting. Sounds like a C language preprocessor.


----------



## Memremkr (7 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> We only WISH we had the DSG transmissions!
> We're stuck with the Aisin 8 speed Auto.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't bitch, at least I have a vehicle....
> ...


Just picked up a brand new 2022 Tiguan SE three weeks ago. I am three full weeks into dealing with the "pedal" dead spot. Its especially annoying when I have someone in the car and the vehicle lunges as I'm attempting to accelerate off the line. I do notice the issue is not as prevalent once I get a mile or two out from a cold start. I had read about this issue before my purchase so I'm not overly "annoyed", that and I'm getting pretty good at feathering the throttle during pull away from full stop. Somewhat like a horse you just have to kick the right way..

Last but not least I have spent months with both a 2021 Arteon, and a 2022 Jetta SE. Both had this same issue, especially the Jetta.


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

Just caught up on this thread. Can't wait to hear what you think about the PC after install and first drive and weeks worth of driving Bob. I'll be watching this thread for your opinion.


----------



## dsleggett (Feb 5, 2006)

2019 Golf Alltrack- DSG has a similar issue. My wife hates driving it because her 2015 Beetle goes when you step on it. I have figured out a decent workaround. Use Sport setting, roll into accelerator as you would with a manual transmission, it spools the turbo smoothly and nearly eliminates the dead spot. I understand there is a DSG tune that will completely fix it too. I'm 10K miles from warranty expiration so that DSG tune will happen soon.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

The “Audi” setting didn’t do **** for me or at least I didn’t feel any difference. I switched it back to standard. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

(Install tomorrow)

Bob.


----------



## Memremkr (7 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> View attachment 228084
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Just received, installed, and tested the Pedal Commander on my Tiguan which already has the APR stage 1 ECU tune. It's actually awesome and worth the cost. I was skeptical at first. How can changing throttle response make it drive significantly better? It seriously does. The power from the APR tune kicks in above 3k RPM and with the Pedal Commander, a light foot easily pushes higher RPM making it come alive. The car's Sport mode never felt as responsive as the PC makes it.

Settings can be changed wirelessly through the app which is great because the device can be tucked away out of sight. Packaging was excellent and made it feel like a premium product. Installation was a breeze, taking less than 5 mins. Bluetooth connected immediately and the app on iPhone worked flawlessly. I really have nothing bad to say other than competitors offer similar products for less money, although without bluetooth/app connectivity. Time will tell on quality and if it continues to work as advertised.

For anyone who has it, my preferred setting so far is City +4 or Sport +1. I haven't tested Sport+, which they only recommend for track use.

Pros:

Huge improvement in driving experience
Makes APR tune even better
High quality presentation and materials
Easy to use features, bluetooth connectivity, app on iPhone
Pedal Commander provided good customer support
Cons:

Higher price at $250 when some competitors cost less
Higher RPM driving will consume more fuel (obviously)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Woot!
You got me in the end....

Glad to hear you approve of the device 
I'm assuming you had to lay on your side to reach the right side of the pedal (where the connector is located)?
Feel like a pretzel? lol
That will be the most challenging part for me. My 65 yr. old body (while I'm in decent shape and not terribly overweight) just doesn't bend the way it used to....

I'll get it done, it just might take me a few more than 5 minutes. All good as I'm really in no hurry (I'm retired!!!).
I read the instructions (3 pages of it) and got a little nervous when it said to get the bluetooth pairing code off the back of the device and found NOTHING on the back.
It ended up being on the side of the packaging (which I'm sure you found...lol).

City +4 or Sport +1? Sounds like a good starting point (maybe start with City +3)

I'm still waiting for the wireless Unitronic tune to hit the market, as I'd like to have the tuning part in my hands, not some shop miles away (maybe just me).

Appreciate your post 

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

lschw1 said:


> In the old days the gas pedal was connected with a cable. But now the pedal is just a simple electrical device that sends a measurement to the computer which controls your automatic transmission. So to make any changes to your "dead spot" you would have to change the programming of the automatic transmission, not the pedal.


The pedal commander takes place over the control of the pedal computer and basically reprograms it. The tranny itself doesn't control the pedal, the pedal has its own processing unit


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Woot!
> You got me in the end....
> 
> Glad to hear you approve of the device
> ...


Yes, lay on your right side to reach pedal connector. Use something soft for your knees, like a yoga mat or towels. It's a slightly uncomfortable position but nothing crazy. Note, the OEM connector has a retaining clip that needs to be pushed up and use some force to pull it up. The PC connector does not have a retaining clip like the OEM one does. Just push the new one down until you hear a click. For the bluetooth code, it's on the back of the device. Note, out of the box, the device is held by a bracket/holder. Remove the device from the holder and you'll see the BT code. That threw me for a moment as well. 

I tested the modes with my wife and she preferred Sport +2, which is more aggressive than I selected. Makes sense though, our prior car was a Mk7 GTI and our current second car is a BMW, so she does like faster cars. Sometimes I wonder why we chose Tiguan in that regard, but I guess the tech, size and looks won us over.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmmmm. Mine definitely has that locking clip, it's GREY.
In a video I watched of an install of a Burger Pedal Tuner, the locking clip on the VW was RED. I'm assuming that's what you found?
I did not know about the holder. Like I said I found the BT code on the side of the outside of the packaging. Guess I'll check to make sure they are the same (or not!)

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

OP, hurry your butt up and report back if this did the trick for you!


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hrmmmm. Mine definitely has that locking clip, it's GREY.
> In a video I watched of an install of a Burger Pedal Tuner, the locking clip on the VW was RED. I'm assuming that's what you found?
> I did not know about the holder. Like I said I found the BT code on the side of the outside of the packaging. Guess I'll check to make sure they are the same (or not!)
> 
> Bob.


I should have been more clear. I do see the grey clip, but mine does not lock. I pressed down the connector all the way, heard a click, tried to press down the grey clip, but it didn't move. So I assumed it didn't/doesn't lock. Let me know if your experience is different. The OEM locking clip was red, as you said, and does lock down.
You can check on the holder without installing. The device is separate from the holder and should have codes on the back.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Heh, sorry. I have a bigger fish to fry today.
I'm waiting on a UPS delivery for a 2nd wheel (got one yesterday) for my wife's Subaru Outback.
2 weeks ago (to the day) she decided to play chicken with a big hunk of concrete (broken corner of a curb) and lost.
She totally destroyed 2 aluminum wheels and their associated tires.
Of course, being AWD, I had to fork out for 4 tires (say goodbye to $1000).
When that wheel arrives, I have to beeline it down to the auto repair shop (where her car has been "laying on it's side) where it's been for 2 weeks.
Oh, and since she still (at 61) works full time, she's driving a $300+/wk rental.

I'm praying to all that is holy that there is little to no suspension damage once they attempt the AWD alignment.

My car can wait....sorry.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Wonder why it doesn't clip....crap!
I found the "cover" and removed it to find the same BT serial number as on the side of the packaging.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

In response to my last post, I private messaged @dragonpalm.
Here is what I said:


5 h ago

I thought I'd try a little experiment to see what you were saying about that grey locking device not pressing in.
I latched both ends of the Pedal Commander together and guess what? That tab didn't press down either.
In fact, I couldn't get the two ends apart for the life of me...lol.
I had to contact customer service at Pedal Commander to find out their "locking tab" is nothing like the OEM one.
You have to exert DOWNWARD pressure on that tab until you feel it release.
In order for me to do it, I had to put the male end in my vice and use a leather glove (it was killing my thumb without) and pressed down with all the force of Thor!!!!!

Then, since it's nearly impossible to pull up on the same connector your pushing down on, I had to use a screwdriver to gently "push" the two ends apart.

I bitched like crazy and asked why they didn't use the OEM type locking tab, to which he said he would bring it up in their next engineering meeting.

So, morale of the story is, if you want to remove your Pedal Commander anytime soon, BULK your thumb up and get ready to play TWISTER under your dash.

Bob.

After spending a few more minutes with the Pedal Commander chat person, I have decided to RETURN the Pedal Commander.
This decision came after I tried to apply some dielectric grease (to see if it would ease the UNLOCK of the connector....it did NOT)

I am fairly confident that the Pedal Commander is very capable of fixing the "dead zone" issue, however I am not so confident that the device can be installed/uninstalled without breaking "something"
I prefer not to do that.

I have suggested a change to an OEM like connector to the Pedal Commander people, and will wait to see where that goes.
In the interim I am entertaining the Burger Pedal Tuner solution.

Return pending, nothing incoming pending....

Bob.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

It sounds like you didn't drive the Tiguan with the device attached at all?

Even with the difficult to remove issue, I will keep the PC because no other alternatives have wireless capability. Using those would mean I have to press buttons on a tiny device to change settings. Not only is that inconvenient, it's ugly to have the device visible.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I did not install the device. I did not want to struggle with the removal if necessary.
Agree with all your positives, that's why I bought it.
Only returning, not purchasing any other "pedal tuners" at this point.
(I am hoping that my bitching with the Pedal Commander staff will cause "improvements" to their device.)

Time will tell....

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

🤦🤦🤦


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I did not install the device. I did not want to struggle with the removal if necessary.
> Agree with all your positives, that's why I bought it.
> Only returning, not purchasing any other "pedal tuners" at this point.
> (I am hoping that my bitching with the Pedal Commander staff will cause "improvements" to their device.)
> ...


It's obviously your decision, but I struggle with the logic of returning it without even trying it first. I mean, you had it on at some point (in order to remove it). Why not just test it out? At least that way, you can verify if a pedal tuner gets rid of the "dead spot" issue for you. Heck, maybe you'll like it so much that the hassle of removal is worth it. For me, if it's such a struggle to remove, I'd break the latch mechanism and use electrical tape if needed to keep it on. I would never be able to go back to stock now.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I did not have it on. I simply put the two ends of the Pedal Commander together (to test the "not able to push down" part of the locking tab).
I also had zero desire to break a $250+ toy.
Am I upset that I did not install it, maybe, but I would have been more upset when I went to remove it and either couldn't or broke "something".
To make a device that "interfaces" with the stock control that doesn't work like stock is just poor engineering, and I want no part of it.
If they put an OEM connector on it, I will revisit it. If not, eventually I'll consider their competitors.

Just for sh!ts and giggles, I connected the two ends together again, this time though I added a wee bit of dielectric grease to see if it would ease the "lock".
No dice. It was the vice, leather glove, push like hell and use a screwdriver to separate them.
Ain't no way in hell pushing with an ungloved hand, in the limited space by the pedal, that the normal person is going to break that connection apart.
I could be wrong, but I won't take that chance.

I apologize to all that were following and waiting for a review, but as I look back, I think I gave the best review I could.....

Bob.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> budack cycle engine and 8 speed Aisin transmission.


I have same transmission in my Arteon and it's my only complaint. The lag on this 4,000lb car makes left turns in busy intersections feel like an elephant getting up from a nap.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Heh, sorry. I have a bigger fish to fry today.
> I'm waiting on a UPS delivery for a 2nd wheel (got one yesterday) for my wife's Subaru Outback.
> 2 weeks ago (to the day) she decided to play chicken with a big hunk of concrete (broken corner of a curb) and lost.
> She totally destroyed 2 aluminum wheels and their associated tires.
> ...


I am just an observer having delt with DBW on my Phaetons and gotten used to it. I haven't had a problem since the first time I encountered it. The delay surprised me the first time I pressed the loud pedal. It came off the car carrier and I drove it uphill into my garage. I was worried getting it going would result in it hitting the back of my garage since I had to deal with the delay and I was going uphill. It turned out not to be a problem. I usually don't even notice it.

DBW is like driving a carbureted car when you are used to the instant throttle response of K-Jetronic. Carbureted cars seem like the gas pedal is just suggesting the car go faster. Then you get used to it. My daily driver is a '77 Ford so it's carbed with a slushbox.

I would like to try Pedal Commander but I doubt they make one for the Phaeton or Bentley Continental.

Enough about that. The reason I am chiming in is in regard to Subaru requiring all new tires if you pop one. My Sister-in-law encountered that but I found out later that there is a less expensive fix.

If the undamaged tires have good tread life, you can have the new tires shaved to match the old tires. That way you only need to replace the damaged tire or tires. That's if the unpopped tires have good tread. If they are about ready to be replaced anyway, it's better to bite the bullet.

You can probably keep the unpopped tires for the future or sell them to a used tire place.

I got my first driver's license in 1974 and will be your age next month. What's this BS about paying for Medicare?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Medicare, what a joke.
The same scripts I paid $0 for under my wife's work insurance is now costing me $33, and that's with a GOODRX type of discount.

I knew about the tire shaving thing, but with almost 30K on the ones that were on the car, I just bit the bullet for very highly rated Michelin's (CrossClimate 2).

I just hope she doesn't try to play chicken with other big hard things in the road.....lol

Bob.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Medicare, what a joke.
> The same scripts I paid $0 for under my wife's work insurance is now costing me $33, and that's with a GOODRX type of discount.
> 
> I knew about the tire shaving thing, but with almost 30K on the ones that were on the car, I just bit the bullet for very highly rated Michelin's (CrossClimate 2).
> ...


I would have probably bit the bullet also. They didn't make CrossClimate in the Phaeton size the last time I checked. 

My Ford has 15" All Weather tires on it with the three peaks symbol. I don't remember the brand. My Phaeton has Michelin X-Ice tires. 

I will be paying $200.00 more a month for Medicare than I paid for Tricare Prime. 

Eric


----------



## poady (Dec 16, 2020)

Comparing pedal tuners and wondering if anyone has experience with this: Throttle pedal tuning VW TIGUAN 2.0 TSI 4motion 190 HP | +10% Acceleration


----------



## tranqy (5 mo ago)

poady said:


> Comparing pedal tuners and wondering if anyone has experience with this: Throttle pedal tuning VW TIGUAN 2.0 TSI 4motion 190 HP | +10% Acceleration


Or this one. I think I'd like to get one of these, but didn't realize there were so many options.









ShiftPower Throttle Response Controller


Experience Mind-Blowing Speed with ShiftPower Throttle Controller! Finally, 100% Personalized Gas Pedal Control (real-time app). Great Warranty. Shop Now!




issautomotive.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

tranqy said:


> Or this one. I think I'd like to get one of these, but didn't realize there were so many options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look very interesting.
I will be investigating it further.
Thanks for the link....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

In case anyone is still following this, I contacted the "ShiftPower" people this morning with questions about their unit.
If/when I receive a response, I will be sure to share.
This unit seems to be a very good contender for the Pedal Commander unit (with a pretty decent price difference).

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ShiftPower (SP-18) ordered after having several very helpful emails with their support staff.
I am fairly confident that the connector to the pedal is of the same design as OEM (and not the crappy "pressure" lock connector on the Pedal Commander).
The iOS/Android app appears to have a few features that the Pedal Commander does not have presently.

I will put up a review upon successful install.

(if you are interested in the ShiftPower unit, the CODE "Shift20" will get you a $20 discount  )

Bob.


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> ShiftPower (SP-18) ordered after having several very helpful emails with their support staff.
> I am fairly confident that the connector to the pedal is of the same design as OEM (and not the crappy "pressure" lock connector on the Pedal Commander).
> The iOS/Android app appears to have a few features that the Pedal Commander does not have presently.
> 
> ...


Still reading along, and still following. I look forward to your review once you have installed and tested it. Maybe make a video to support your review. A before and after ride-along with the unit installed. Either way, much appreciated all the efforts you have put into informing all of us on these items and encounters with products.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ShiftPower unit installed (YAY!), connected to via Bluetooth and initially set for SPORT (which is 50% linear adjustment).
Install was a breeze as well as the Bluetooth pairing.











This particular brand allows for 5 different "modes" (Eco, Dynamic, Sport, Super Sport and Race) and all of them have a wide range of variability, making it almost infinitely adjustable.
You can also change the "type" of adjustment added from Linear, Dynamic and Exponential (I have yet to try those adjustments, but look forward to running the range of modes and types.











The unit also allows for a Valet mode (which initially allows for only 30% of normal power, but that is also adjustable)
You can "Lock" the unit so it can't be tampered with and you can also turn the unit OFF, which makes it revert to stock.

The unit comes with a plug in programming button that I opted to not install (making it nearly invisible), but all functions can be achieved through the Bluetooth app.

For more info on the Shiftpower device please see: ShiftPower Throttle Response Controller

I saved over $100 (on the current price of the Pedal Commander) and believe I got a better device with tons of very nice features.
I will try to remember to post up as I am "playing" with the unit.

Very impressed so far.....

Bob.

I'm not sure how long the code will work, but again I got $20 off the sale price of $219 using the code SHIFT20 (FREE shipping and $0 tax)


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

So how does it drive


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

To be honest, I haven't driven it yet.
When I posted my review here, I also sent the link to the gentleman who runs ISSAutomotive.
He emailed me back suggesting I switch my "type" of response from LINEAR to EXPONENTIAL and I haven't done that yet.
I emailed him back with some other questions and haven't heard back.
I'm hoping to get the change done today/tomorrow and give it a rip.
Saturday groceries and my usual chores have got in the way so far  

More reviews to follow....

Bob.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Does it have a "direct" option as in no delay like with a cable?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

From the gas pedal mapping charts, I'm guessing NO (sadly).
I'm hoping that the 'Do nothing initial pedal push" is gone.
I've done the suggested changes, but dinner and "stuff" got in the way of a good test drive.
I did run my OBDEleven to make sure there were no issues related to the ShiftPower install and found none.

I have NO problem returning the unit if it doesn't cure what I am hoping to fix.

Time will tell.

Bob.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Does it have a "direct" option as in no delay like with a cable?


You're referring to linear throttle response (1:1), which pedal Commander does. Unsure of this new one.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The ShiftPower unit has LINEAR mode (as well as DYNAMIC and EXPONENTIAL), but if you look at the graphs, they appear to not kick in until 10% throttle input is received.
Does the Pedal Commander follow the same algorithm? Unknown.
Is the 10% input negligible? Also Unknown.

Maybe someone with the Pedal Commander can comment on how quick their LINEAR transition takes place on that unit (@dragonpalm )

Bob.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

To answer your questions, it's as simple as driving your vehicle after installing the unit (any of them). I don't care about graphs and going back and forth with the manufacture. It should be a quick and easy A/B test.

Pedal Commander works great for me. Throttle sensitivity can be dialed in almost any way I prefer and it really improves the driving experience of the Tiguan. The vehicle is severely underpowered to begin with and although it won't give it more power, it does give the *impression* of more power through improved throttle response. Coupled with the APR ECU tune, the car does wake up. The only downside is using more fuel. I will need longer testing to determine how much more it will cost us at the pump.


----------



## jbf702 (8 mo ago)

90 posts and OP still hasn't driven his vehicle after two different throttle mods. Waiting for updates


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm willing to bet (and no I didn't look) that around 50% off the posts in this thread were mine 
I did not install the Pedal Commander because I did not like the non OEM connector it used to attach to the vehicle. It touted "easy install/removal" and after connecting IT'S two ends together (which would have been the same connection to the vehicle) I found it took a great deal of force to separate that connection. For that reason, I sent it back.
It took a few days to receive the ShiftPower device and I installed it the next day. It uses true OEM brand connectors and doing the same test (plugging IT'S two ends together) I found that separation of connectors was a breeze. I wish I could say the same for crawling under the dash, but that is MY 65 yr. old problem 

I'm sorry that I don't drive as much as I used to. When I need to, I do. When I don't, I don't. (Gas around here is around $3.50 a gallon right now, but it has been MUCH higher).
It will get driven, if not today, tomorrow for sure.
Retirement (while it hasn't been a bowl of cherries in the last few years) does allow me the luxury to do things when I want/need. It might be a crappy excuse, but it's the only one I can give ATM....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Finally got a chance to drive my Tiguan with the Shiftpower tool in place.
I had it originally set for an "Exponential" type of adjustment at 50% "gain". (SPORT mode).











I found that setting a wee bit excessive so I tried DYNAMIC mode set for 25%. It didn't seem like enough "gain".
Set it back in SPORT mode and set the gain for ~38% and this seemed to be a nice mix of DYNAMIC and SPORT.

Only a 4 mile round trip jaunt, so I did even get into the Dynamic or Linear adjustment part of the tool, but it will happen.

It definitely makes a difference in the way the vehicle responds to pedal input.
Only in the lower setting did I feel anything that even remotely felt like the old "lag" or "dead spot".

Pretty handy to be able to do everything with your phone (I didn't even install the programming "button"), so if you didn't crawl under my dash and try to find the "brains" it's pretty much undetectable.

I can see how having a "tune" would make this tool even more fun, so I'm patiently waiting for Unitronic to come out with their "wireless" programming feature to be released and I'll probably give that a shot as well.

Can't say anything negative about the Shiftpower tool so far. Saved $100 off the full price of the Pedal Commander and I have full confidence that the Shiftpower device will be easy to remove (if necessary). I think the Pedal Commander guys won't be too happy the first time they try to remove theirs.....

Bob.


----------



## Uncle Bertie (1 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Finally got a chance to drive my Tiguan with the Shiftpower tool in place.
> I had it originally set for an "Exponential" type of adjustment at 50% "gain". (SPORT mode).
> 
> View attachment 233375
> ...


Any updates on the Shiftpower, now it has been fitted for a while. How does it drive?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry, just saw this.
While I am still very impressed with the unit, I have to admit that it DID NOT completely get rid of the hesitation/lag.
This is because in its current state, there is no correction to pedal input until 10% throttle input is received.
I have spoken with the owner of ISSAutomotive, and he is currently speaking with the engineering crew at Faaftech to see if they will make some changes I asked for.

I can say that the connectors that the ShiftPower unit uses are much better than the Pedal Commanders, as the ShiftPower unit uses OEM connectors, that mate up perfectly with the OEM pedal.
I also like that I do not have to use the supplied "programming button/pad" as everything can be done through the bluetooth app with your phone.

It's a VERY nice tool, that could be made to be excellent (if they could smooth-out/eliminate that damned lag).

We will see what they come up with....

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

This is why Im going APR throttle booster. Direct OEM plug n play and truly "tuned" mapping. Unlike some competitors the mapping they performed is unique to each mode.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> This is why Im going APR throttle booster. Direct OEM plug n play and truly "tuned" mapping. Unlike some competitors the mapping they performed is unique to each mode.


You're only going "APR" because you get a discount.....


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> You're only going "APR" because you get a discount.....


I never confirmed that.

But yes, there were parts I did receive a discount on but this is coming out of my own pocket and in no way means I receive discounts on every purchase. If it's already discounted on their site, that's what I'm paying too on most purchases. In addition, I'm not affiliated with APR and they are not paying me or discounting the parts directly. I choose to rep their product.

I want a simple build. Instead of saying I have parts from 20+ brands I find it far better to simply say APR and they are a brand I've used in the past on friends and families cars. So when I decided I was going all in on my Tiguan I made the decision it was going to be all APR.

I don't know if you've noticed I've never been quiet about problems I've had with the brand as well since I am a consumer.
Just trying to be as transparent as I can be when called out.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Sorry, just saw this.
> While I am still very impressed with the unit, I have to admit that it DID NOT completely get rid of the hesitation/lag.
> This is because in its current state, there is no correction to pedal input until 10% throttle input is received.
> I have spoken with the owner of ISSAutomotive, and he is currently speaking with the engineering crew at Faaftech to see if they will make some changes I asked for.
> ...


Thanks for updating us. Do you still get the occasional, seemingly random, dead pedal when trying to accelerate? It can happen anytime on our Tig, like pulling away from a stop or while trying to accelerate on the highway. I just want consistency more than anything else. Has the pedal tuner seem to give the car a more consistent response to pedal input?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

On the occasional, seemingly random, dead pedal, yes, that is my only complaint with it in it's current state.
Hopefully the engineers at Faaftech will listen to the suggestions that I gave the owner of ISSAutomotive.
Other than that, it feels more like a "normal" car as far as acceleration, and since I'm only set for midrange acceleration boost, there is plenty more room for adding even quicker accel.
I haven't seen any recent updates to the app, but hopefully they're in the works....

Bob.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> On the occasional, seemingly random, dead pedal, yes, that is my only complaint with it in it's current state.
> Hopefully the engineers at Faaftech will listen to the suggestions that I gave the owner of ISSAutomotive.
> Other than that, it feels more like a "normal" car as far as acceleration, and since I'm only set for midrange acceleration boost, there is plenty more room for adding even quicker accel.
> I haven't seen any recent updates to the app, but hopefully they're in the works....
> ...


Bob,

Thanks for all of the detailed information on these pedal devices! I ended up getting my ISS-Shiftpower device today and was able to install it in 20 minutes. For $179.00 I think it has very good value and "feels" like my Tig has a completely different engine, at least off the line. I'm just getting started with the minimum setting. Eliminating 80-90% of delay is just enough for me.


----------



## Uncle Bertie (1 mo ago)

schagaphonic said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks for all of the detailed information on these pedal devices! I ended up getting my ISS-Shiftpower device today and was able to install it in 20 minutes. For $179.00 I think it has very good value and "feels" like my Tig has a completely different engine, at least off the line. I'm just getting started with the minimum setting. Eliminating 80-90% of delay is just enough for me.


Can I ask where you bought it for $179.00!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ISSAUTOMOTIVE.com

Sale price is $199 but if you use the promo code SHIFT20, you get an additional $20 off.

Bob.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Uncle Bertie said:


> Can I ask where you bought it for $179.00!


As Bob mentioned, use the SHIFT20 discount code. No additional shipping charge either.

I initially had an issue with getting connected with the app via Bluetooth. On my phone's screen it kept telling me to use passwords of either "0000" or "1234."
Customer service at ISS pointed out there is a small card in the box with the correct password. I'm glad it was that easy and happy with their prompt response.
For me the the lowest response setting of 25% works just fine. Even using the "ECO" mode setting on the vehicle (not the app) the response is more immediate and smoother than factory.
I'm also using the "Dynamic" setting within the app.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@schagaphonic , did the 25% w/Dynamic get rid of the "lag/dead pedal" for you?
If so, I may try that setting.

Bob.


----------

